

Tecoboard - dpuiu
https://www.tecoboard.com

======
dpuiu
Tecoboard is a business dashboard platform that provides an intuitive
graphical presentation of the current data and historical trends of your
organisation’s KPIs (key performance indicators) so you can take better
decisions faster. It aggregates all your data and KPIs in one place, your
dashboard.

We are in the early stage of getting users and promoting of the platform.

Feedback will be great, users will be awesome, investors - nice to have.

